# USB makes noise when plugged in but does not show up



## The0nlyJP

Hi, I have a USB that when i plug in and un plug windows makes a noise but the USB doesn't come up on windows. Also the light on the USB doesn't come on
Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk

A USB What? (eg) Flash Drive, USB HDD, SD Card Reader, etc?
I assume you mean a USB *Flash *drive?
Go to Search and type *diskmgmt.msc*, right click the *diskmgmt *results and *Run As Administrator* in the* Disk Management* window do you see your Flash Drive there? Does it say the File system is *Unallocated Space* or does it say the Disk # (eg) Disk1, Disk2 etc is *Uninitialized*? 
USB Flash drives are Volatile and known to fail because of their portability.


----------



## The0nlyJP

On the disk manager it says this 

Gyazo - b7c7fcad1251e72f96131bf106586cdb.png


----------



## spunk.funk

If your USB Flash drive is plugged in when you go to Disk Management, it would show up as another drive on a separate line (eg) Disk # (Disk1, Disk2) on the left panel. If it is _not_ showing, as the picture attached shows, then try it in another computer. If it doesn't show on that computer in Disk Management, then it has failed and needs to be replaced.


----------



## sobeit

if you had the drive plugged in when you took the screen shot, you need to replace the drive.


----------

